# New Website



## mylittlefrog (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi - I'm new to the site and wanted to share my personal photography website with you.  There isnt' a lot on it yet, I've slowly been adding new pictures to it on a regular basis though.

http://www.photocollectionbysam.com

Please feel free to give me any feedback that you have, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mylittlefrog (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi everyone - just wanted to let you know that I have recently updated my website with some new pics of the sunrise that I took at the shore a couple weekends ago (was a bit cold that day).  I also added some from a local event with ice sculptures and such.  Please feel free to tell me what you think - the feedback is greatly appreciated - 

Thanks


----------



## Dew (Feb 5, 2004)

nice portfolio u have there .. i really adore your b&w section, the little boy and the sunset ... very impressive


----------



## Darfion (Feb 5, 2004)

Well i like your site for sure. Good pics, good ideas and well put together.
And welcome to the forum


----------



## mylittlefrog (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback - I dont really know what I'm doing and there are still a million buttons on my camera that I dont know how to use.  All I really know is that I love to take pictures, and I'm glad you guys like them.  I'm finally actually taking a photography course in March - so who knows what will happen once I actually have a clue.  And thanks for the welcome - there is a lot of great information here on the forum.


----------

